# Back on the Bay...due duece's wild



## FLQuacker (Jun 13, 2019)

Redfish can have any configuration of spots..other than the single spot fish, they seldom are identical. Even sides are usually different on multi spots. These two had doubles on both sides identical. Thought it was pretty cool.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 13, 2019)

Those spots would be delicious on the half shell!!


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 14, 2019)

Never had Redfish. Is it similar to trout? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Jun 15, 2019)

@Nature Man

No. Redfish has a distinct flavor all it's own.

Much more firm fleshed than trout.

A large part of their diet consists of crustaceans as a bottom feeder.

Feeding nose down tail up...the "tailing redfish" scene...one of the best shows on the flats!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jun 20, 2019)

Love those double spots! My favorite fish to catch and eat.


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 21, 2019)

Caught some on the flats in Merritt island several years ago....tasty buggers they are!


----------

